# Netzwerk Kabel und Routerfragen



## octavee (8. April 2004)

Hallo erstmal,

nachdem ich jetzt schon einiges recherchiert habe, habe ich doch noch fragen.

Also ich will 5 PCs miteinander verbinden und eine Breitband Internetleitung gemeinsam nutzen. Wenn moeglich auch noch 2 Drucker gemeinsam nutzen.

Ein PC hat win XP, alle anderen Win 98 SE. Ich habe je eine Netzwerkkarte. 

Nun meine Fragen:

1. Was fuer eine Verkabelung benoetige ich? Cat5?

2. Ist es besser die Kabel selbst zu schneiden?

3. Kann ein Router auch Printserver sein (fuer 2 Drucker)?

Fuer jegliche Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## brahtwurst (8. April 2004)

zu 1.) "normales" Kabel langt glaube ich für Zuhause völlig aus
zu 2.) kommt drauf an ob man es kann. Wenn man es noch nie gemacht hat: Nein!
zu 3.) ist mir nicht bekannt


----------



## melfoers (8. April 2004)

hi,
deine Frage lässt so ca. noch 100 Antworten offen.
Bei 5 Rechnern reicht eine Cat. 5 Verkabelung aus, da ich davon ausgehe, das deine Rechner auch nur über eine 10/100  Netzwerkkarte verfügen.
Die Kabel würde ich für 2,5€ das Stück kaufen, da sie billig sind und auch funzen. Selber zu pachen ist nicht schwer aber nicht sinnvoll, da wenn Fehler auftreten die Zeit zu wertvoll ist diese zu finden.

Ja ein Router kann Printserver sein, kommt auf den Router an. Ich vermute du willst einen xDSL Router verwenden. Da gibt es einige die das unterstützen.
Wenn du einen Drucker direkt in das Netzwerk einbinden willst kannst du  ihm eine statische IP verpassen, brauchst nur ein PrintServer an den Drucker zu hängen. Kostet auch nur n Appel und nen Klicker.
Ist auch möglich den Drucker über Freigaben im Netzwerk zu veröffentlichen. Hierzu muss er nur an einen beliebigen Rechner istalliert sein, und wird dann freigegeben, sodass andere Clients im Netzwerk darauf zugreifen können.
Ich denke da kommen aber noch mehr fragen  

gruß
melfoers


----------



## octavee (8. April 2004)

melfeors  Thanks

Wo krieg ich die billigen Kable (sitze in USA) ?

Sollte Router und Printserver vom gleichen Hersteller sein oder ist das egal?

Gibt es Unterschiede in der Qualitaet von den Cat5 Kabeln

Thanks again


----------



## Stibie (8. April 2004)

Die Kabel bekommst du von jedem Computerladen...
Die Marken der beiden Komponenten sind egal!


----------



## melfoers (8. April 2004)

Schäm dich:-( 
und ich gammel hier in Deutschland rum.

also ich bestelle mein Zeug gerne bei 
mindfactory  kommt bei dir aber nicht in Frage, glaub ich.

gruß und viel Spaß
aus dem tristen Germany


----------

